# Nikos, Avatar sizes are killing me here!



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 17, 2004)

100 x 100 pixels is sooo tiny. I'm here chopping and cropping my images and their still too small. Is this max permanent? What happen to the forum functionality that automatically resized avatar images? Will that be coming back? 

Please say that this max size is temporary... :/


----------



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)

Too small?  Really?  My avatar is only 80x80 pixels... 

OT:  Hey, I just noticed the old smilies are back!


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 17, 2004)

Carlie,

Do you have photoshop? I have Microsoft photo editor and whenever I resize my images they end up blurry. I ended up having to crop my avatar down to the skin of its teeth.


----------



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)

I use Microsoft Picture It! Express to edit/resize my pics.  It's a lot easier.  You might have it.  I came w. my comp.

I also have Microsoft Office Picture Manager but I don't use that to edit/resize my pics.


----------



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)

Also, I've seen avatars in this type of forum of many sizes.  Did you try to upload it or did you use an html link.  Maybe that makes the difference?


----------



## dreemssold (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes, I think the old avatar size was 80x80, and  know I had to resize mine myself, so I think this is actually better.  Nic, try clicking on the picture twice in whatever folder it is in.  If you have Windows, it should take you to the Microsoft Photo Editor, and it's very easy to resize from there.  You just click on resize, and in the box with the highest amount of pixels (either length or width), type 100 and it will resize the other side automatically for you.  HTH .  PS--your avatar actually looks good right now, though, but I don't know how much you had to chop off.


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 17, 2004)

80x80 is the most common setting. Because you are all such nice girls and you don't complain and when we meet you will make me sweet potato pie p) I set it to 100x100. You also have 800+ stock avatars to choose from and the ability to link from other sites and upload to this one. What more can I do?


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Dec 17, 2004)

just testing


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 17, 2004)

Aww Nikos, I know you're trying hard and giving us lots of perks. Maybe I just found a bug. Because even when I tried linking my avatar from another website, I still got a message saying that the picture is too large. Is that supposed to happen? 

I first tried it with the avatar that I used before the upgrade. It was the same link to the same picture. The software rejected the image size. So, I tried another picture and that also failed. Next I saved the thumbnail image onto my desktop and butchered it to fix the 100x 100 size requirement. That finally worked once both dimensions were 100 or less.  I.e. A 94  x 102 image wouldn't work.

Do you have any idea why the linking wouldn't work ?

Thanks

p.s. Dreemsold, I cropped a lot of it off. But I'm happy it works. Thanks!


----------



## Dreamn (Dec 17, 2004)

i cannot get my avatar to the 100x100 without the image blurring or showing up looking a hot mess (see avatar)


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 17, 2004)

The previous forum software was not checking remotely linked avatars, it was just resizing them (only visually) to 80x80. This software is a bit more restrictive in that sense. 

Nice to read that you sorted it out.


----------



## Dreamn (Dec 17, 2004)

why are all of your avatars showing up nicely but not mine!!???!!?? ugggggggggggggh


----------



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow, Nikos is running all over the place!!! Can someone get him glass of cold lemonade or something?? Here's a start:


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 17, 2004)

honeydrop215 said:
			
		

> why are all of your avatars showing up nicely but not mine!!???!!?? ugggggggggggggh


From what I saw your avatar is 40x31, so you have another 60x69 to play with... Try not using MS Photo Editor. It tends to destroy images.


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Carlie


----------



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 17, 2004)

Nikos, what time is it there? I wish I could send some express sweet potatoe pie


----------



## skegeesmb (Dec 17, 2004)

I have to go home and change mine.  On the other site they allow up to 130. So I have to make them even smaller.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 17, 2004)

Nic,
Your avatar looks beautiful.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 17, 2004)

aww thanks Crystal


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 17, 2004)

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> Nikos, what time is it there? I wish I could send some express sweet potatoe pie


16:23 at the moment and I desperately need some sleep cause I haven't slept since the day before yesterday


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 17, 2004)

you should definitely get some shut-eye. We can manage for a few more hours. Right ladies?


----------



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> you should definitely get some shut-eye. We can manage for a few more hours. Right ladies?


Sure, as soon as I get a response to my photo gallery thread.


----------



## prettykinks (Dec 18, 2004)

I have cropped so much off my pics trying to get it smaller so it will fit. Nothing I am trying is helping. What else can I do?


----------



## skegeesmb (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is another trick you may try.  I was trying to upload my photos from fotki.  I checked all the dimensions of my photos and they were showing up as less than 100x100 (to do that simply right click on the picture and show properties, that will tell you the size of your photo).  So what I did was click on the picture, and try to copy and paste my url to the site.  When I did that, it was too large.  So I didn't know what I was doing wrong.

Well when I clicked on the picture to download it one more time, the same size photo that would work to upload here would be bigger since I actually clicked on to view the photo.

If you have fotki, just right click on your picture without clicking on to view it.  Select properties, and then copy the url it gives you.  Paste that to your avatar page, and the picture should show up.  

Remember, don't click on the picture to view it.  That changed my size of the picture from 81x93 to 127x143.


----------



## skegeesmb (Dec 18, 2004)

prettykinks said:
			
		

> I have cropped so much off my pics trying to get it smaller so it will fit. Nothing I am trying is helping. What else can I do?


Prettykinks, I went to your fotki site, but your photos are still too big.  The smallest one I saw was 120x91.

Here's what you can do.  If you've saved those photos on your computer go to that area.  Pick your favorite one.

Then right click on the picture and select edit.  It should take you to that photo which should be large.

At the top of the screen go to images.  A box should show up that has the option "stretch and skew".  Click onto that.  The box should show two areas where there are numbers 100 for width, and 100 for length.  Change those options to a low number like 45x45.  Then click on images again.  Go to the option "attributes".  It should show you the new size of the picture.  If you think it is too 110x110  That should make your image larger, but not the exact same size of your new smaller picture.  Then go to images and "attributes" again and view the size of your photo.  

When you find a size you like go to fotki and upload that photo to your site.  I put my smaller photos in a resized folder so they are all in the same place.

Right click on the photo, copy the url and then send it here.  That should do the trick.


----------

